# Please atleast give it a try this might help you!



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello everyone I found out I had parasites called a taenia because I decided that I wanted to seek help in my home land colombia and while I was there I went to two natrualists and they both diagnosed me with an inflammed colon,ulcers,and a taenia which doctors in the US failed to do after 2 fucking years of going to them! Anyways I have an easy remedy that will get this parasite out.

*Remedy:*

Buy a pumpkin & make sure u have atleast 80 pumpkin seeds & eat 40 or more in the morning with sugar or blend the seeds with sugar and wateror milk in the blender but either way when you wake up make sure not to get out of bed and drink or eat this mixture & do not eat anything the entire day just drink milk then on the next day take the remaining 40 or more seeds mixture do not eat anything and wait two hours and then take a tablespoon of castor oil but make sure it is thick if not take two(it is a natrual laxative and will help push the parasite out) the benefit of this taenia remedy is that the parasite will come out dead.You should probabaly lay in bed & wait some time before eating so that it can work its magic.

*My experince:*

From my expereience you will get stomach pain that feels like cramps in your intestines then you will get diarrhea &I did not see anything in the diarrhea bc the parasite disintegrated but I did see fleshy white stuff attached to the pumpkin seeds & also some pieces of white and sometimes clear stuff that looked like a worm.

As of thursday I have not been smelling as much as I usually do I only smell very little or not at all I can't reallt tell because I am paranoid & my nose in congested but by ppl's reactions it seems like I do not smell like as much as I use to or not at all! I did the pumpkin seeds treatment last wensday & still have tanea coming out in my stool but I believe that if I still smell a little once it is completley out I will stop smelling.I really wish that you guys all try the pumpkin seed remedy & that this will cure us all!

Good luck & let me know how it goes if you try it.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, let make it clear right there dani14. Taenia does not cause smell. and if you have one, when you get it out. You are sure can see it clearly. Because this is a natural treatment. It cannot disintegrate the worm and this worm is incredible length.

You dont have taenia, but you may on the right way and this remedy can cure you. I read about *<a>Entamoeba histolytica</a>*. Its a protozoa, there is a stage in that you carry this but you dont know. May have a little diarrhea, but in order to figure it out your feces need to be checked after 2 to 4 hours. thus it is easy to escape. when the small entamoeba (usually inactive) reach a wound. It create blisters, infections and inflammations which would create smell and heat. and your pumpkin seed treat entamoeba. good luck.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

I defenitely had a Taenia. and the reason it might of been disintegrated was because I was drinking a tea prior to this that helps flush them out this might of disintegrated parts of the Taenia but I know for a fact that this remedy works because of how my stomach felt & then having lots of pieces of the Taenia come out . & all I said was to give it a try because who knows some of u guys might have parasites too.I never claimed that this was causing the smell all i'm saying is that some of us may have this parasite so if we eliminate the parasite it would be one step into having healthier intestines & one step closer to healing.& I showed people who actually know about Taenias and parasites and they confirmed that it was one I showed my family members including three uncles that are doctors,and family memebers who have had taneas or seen them before and natrualist who have cured ppl of Taenias & not only that I did plenty of research on parasites and looked at plenty of images to know what they look like. & i did not have diarrhea prior to this only during the treatment.But maybe you are right maybe I also had entamoeba histolytic also another type of parasite but couldnt see them bc they are microscopic & also a Taenia so this treatment might of helped with two issues! So that's an even better reason to try this remedy because it will eliminate these two parasites for ppl who may have them & would lead us a step closer to finding our cure.

Btw my aunt had amibiasis when she lived here in the US and docotrs gave her lots of medicine and nothign work but when she went back home she was told to try a natrual remedy and when she tried it, it finally cured her of all her intestinal problems caused by the amibiasis. If anyone is interested in that remedy I will ask her and let you guys know.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't get mad at you at all. I just want to make people clear. Taenia, I learnt about it when I was at school. I remembered it all. You may have that. offcourse. and your families have too. But does they have Leaky gas? I also get some parasite after I clear my body with enema. It is normal. Taenia is a worm. It does not cause leaky gas, Dani14. And if you insist it does. please explain the mechanism.

anyway, people around here dont want to try it maybe not because they dont believe you. but because your way included a bunch of sugar in it. most of us know sugar triggered our sysmtoms. thus we wait..


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Maria Slan said:


> I didn't get mad at you at all. I just want to make people clear. Taenia, I learnt about it when I was at school. I remembered it all. You may have that. offcourse. and your families have too. But does they have Leaky gas? I also get some parasite after I clear my body with enema. It is normal. Taenia is a worm. It does not cause leaky gas, Dani14. And if you insist it does. please explain the mechanism.
> 
> anyway, people around here dont want to try it maybe not because they dont believe you. but because your way included a bunch of sugar in it. most of us know sugar triggered our sysmtoms. thus we wait..


I mentioned above I never claimed that this was causing the smell all i'm saying is that some of us may have parasite so if we eliminate the parasite it would be one step closer to having healthier intestines not curing lg. I just think that part of the process of curing lg is getting rid of pathogens that shouldn't be in our digestive system & building up our immune system so we can heal ourselves with natrual remedies.& Your right about the sugar but all you really need are the pumpkin seeds I just told you guys exactly what I did. you don't have to do it with sugar or honey or milk the pumkin seeds would work alone but I guess you guys would have to eat vegtables/fruits or something light during the first day and the next morinig.I just did it with sugar and milk because it was the best known remedy by ppl in the area of colombia I went to & i didnt care about the lg bc I just stayed in the house the entire time.The Pumpkin seeds contain the amino acid called cucurbitin, which paralyzes and eliminates the worms from the digestive tract so they should eliminate any parasites from your system if they are present.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

does this remedy also work for H Pylori?


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

nono said:


> does this remedy also work for H Pylori?


I'm not sure but you could try it.But for you I would recommened that you stick to a alkaline diet & avoid acids as much as you can.Appparently garlic is good in helping kill the bacteria while doing this diet.You could look things up on the internet but instead search them in spanish because I feel like websitesin english don't offer natrual remedies & they just tell you to go see a doctor.But I would recommened you look this up on google "h pylori remedios naturales" this will give you a bunch of sites with natrual remedies and then just click translate but if you need help just send me the link and I'll read it and then translate it to you.


----------

